
The Rules essence (applicable for YC too) - enabling
http://forum.seedcamp.com/forums/2/topics/21
======
run4yourlives
>Also the prototype is not strong if it rides on the back of some service
(facebook app, myspace widget) or has no personal value for single user
(requires spontaneous collaboration from the beginning)

Wiser words have never been spoken.

